# Updated BD.com Shill branded bike



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

I am VERY pleased with the new design. Yeah, I am out about $50 in stickers through this all . . . so I am paying to advertise for Mike. I do love my bike.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure if you were trying to "attach" the pic or link it but I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

Really? I see it just fine even after a log off and log back on.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Now THAT looks nice! 
I like the dura ace and bikesdirect fonts.

I'd probably drop the ritchey decals and the decals on the seat stay tho...
and take off the "www" and the ".com"...they're superfluous.


----------



## VShox (Jan 4, 2007)

*i like it*

hey

thats really creative.

i would have changed a few things though, if it were on my bike

at first glance, it seems like there's too many logos/decals, almost as if it were a used messenger bike or beater bike.

-change red color to some other color; too striking
-have anything with "www.___.com" written on the chainstays
-reduce font size of "dura-ace" on seatstays
-maybe have the "bikesdirect" in a highlighted/outlined font.

overall, i like how you customized your bike. where do you get the ritchey and dura-ace decals btw?


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Indygreg, 

I think you are on to something. I think you have created a "in your face" sub culture of cycling. Here in Ohio we just passed a smoking ban and the smokers are p*iss%$ so they have been putting yard signs up that say "I'm a smoker and you can kiss my ass" with a picture of a donkey on the sign. 

I guess I get kind of weary with the "class system" in cycling with the peer pressure to ride certain bikes. It's funny to see Bikesdirect sell a lot of bikes and upset the "upper" levels of cycling. 

You need to get a shirt that says "I ride a Bikesdirect.com bike and you can kiss my chamois!" 

Just don't get a tatoo.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*My Bad*



indygreg said:


> Really? I see it just fine even after a log off and log back on.


My work must have your linked site blocked. Image comes up fine from home.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

indygreg said:


> I am VERY pleased with the new design. Yeah, I am out about $50 in stickers through this all . . . so I am paying to advertise for Mike. I do love my bike.


Is this for real? WTF? That's about the ugliest thing I've ever seen. :cryin:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

It's the rebellion against the man (this site or the anit-BDers or something) I guess. It started out all right but he's a little sticker crazy. Then again I'm riding a Felt that has about a million bright yellow FELT stickers on it. So, who am I to judge? Glad he's having fun though. To each his own.


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

Just a linguistic clarification. The term "shill" doesn't relate to being a fan and openly promoting a product, so this is certain not a "shill" product.

The term "shill" refers to someone who is secretly affiliated with a seller hiding that affiliation and engaging in conduct designed to promote a product or increase the price, like shill bidders on eBay.


----------



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

I am clear on what shill means. The joke of this is that anyone that ever reports being happy with a bikesdirect bike (here on or bikeforums) is accused of being a BD.com employee making up a fake account. That actually happened on this site once (according to Mike the owner he was not aware of it at first and then took care of the issue - he sounds like it really did bother him, but maybe I am clueless).

Anyhow, if you say anything good about their bikes some honestly think you are a made up person that does not have the bike - just a true shill account. Alan over at Bikeforums is the worst at saying EVERYONE is a BD.com employee - even if you have like hundreds of posts about other topics.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

indygreg said:


> Anyhow, if you say anything good about their bikes some honestly think you are a made up person that does not have the bike - just a true shill account.


Your missing a few finer points on the RBR shill definition:

1. One has to have a less than 10 post-count.
2. And either post a question about BD bikes or announce your purchase of one. (extra shill points for doing either with your first post)
3. Make sure you include phrases like "INSANE DEAL" or "FULL DURA ACE" (extra shill points if you blatently copy and paste whole sentences from BD.com):thumbsup: 
4 Last but not least....deny being a shill before anyone actually accuses you of being one.

As always anyone who posts a picture of their bike is automatically cleared of suspicion. I kinda miss the influx of shills we had last year...it made for some interesting reading during those boring days at work.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Nascar*

i understand the point of the exercise, but i gotta agree with Bocephus Jones II.
a bit too nascar for my tatse, but then i also not a big fan of riding around in full pro-team regalia like some of our fellow riders.

personally, i would rather see BD adopt some sort of proprietary color scheme and stick with that sans decals. make it a bit of a counter culture in-joke--"hey, where can i get a puke green bike with purple stripes too?!?"

At the end of the day though, if IndyGreg is happy with his bike that is all that really matters.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Call me boring but I preferred it when it had the original Mercier decals. With all those new decals, it resembles one of those bikes that you see those cycle couriers riding in the city with political slogans on it like "One less car".


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Hehe, reminds me of sticker jobs on snowboards.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I think it looks pretty cool.


----------

